# sheepshead at nite



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

I have never fished for sheepies at nite, but we do crappie fish,catfish alot at nite. Does people fish for sheepies at nite around bridges, i would like to try that with the ole chum line going?? thks GG


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think sheep heads normally bite at night.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Be Careful!! Counting sheep at night can put you to sleep !


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Sheepshead sleep at night. They just lay on the bottom. Try gigging them. Its really easy.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

*sheepshead do bite at nite*

last night on bob sikes there were a few guys sheepshead fishing and they brought in three or four all of which were caught after dark. dunno if thats common but it does happen atleast sometimes


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

They were gigging a few feet from the pilings. They called sheepshead a black drum util i told them what they really caught was sheepshead. I found it very weird they were pulling them up like they were. They were good size some 2-3lbs about 13-16ins long.


----------



## Bullgat0r (May 13, 2012)

I have gigged sheepsheads on more than one occassion. Caught them asleep almost like they were leaning against structure. (old tire and a chunk of concrete). Fair game I figured, and good eats too.


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

every sheephead we got was at nite time... my son got his frist sheephead at nite in navarre it was 4lbs


----------

